# Plum D...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Plum D was my third betta, a white w/ purple veiltail male. I had to move to a new apartment which meant taking him out of his tank and setting it up all over again...My other bettas handled the move fine. But Plum D got a bad case of Ich which I did not notice on his white fins until it was too advanced, I treated him right when I noticed it but he died on treatment day 4. I kick myself that I did not see the Ich spots sooner.
I am sorry Plum D, I tried to make it better but I acted too late...
Here is a picture of him in his better days. He was my only betta that loved the camera.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Plum was really gorgeous, very unique! 

Sorry for your loss. =[


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He was hansome. I have yet to see a betta that resembles him. The closest I have seen was one with blue fin boarder enstead of purple. Plus, he was the biggest betta I had ever seen! Quite the attention hog too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Plum.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry:-( He was a nice cambodian butterfly though!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry about Plum. You tried your best, though.


----------

